# Looking for a Study Partner



## Adrock (Jan 24, 2009)

Think it would be beneficial to study with someone for the CA PE Exam in April. I will be taking construction in the afternoon. I live in Martinez (east bay) but could meet at UC Berkeley, UC Davis or any other library in the bay area. I have most of all the required references and lots of study materials. Let me know. [email protected]


----------

